# The importance of learning NO or Drop It or leave it



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

My Bailey is very good aboutLeave it, Drop It or No when something lands on the floor. He is a chow hound and begs in the kitchen all of the time - memories from his pre-rescue days, I guess.

Today, I went to take my blood pressure medicine in the kitchen and I dropped the little pill. It went rolling around the floor and he took off after it. I shouted, No! Leave it! and he did! He did not even touch it. Stood over it like a hunting hound or something, but did not even put his lips to it!

I know I was lucky. He could have wolfed it right down and off to the emergency vet we would have been. I will make sure to re enforce the Drop it or Leave it AND I WILL TAKE MEDICINE OVER THE SINK!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad all is well. I know what you mean... K & C will drop or leave it only if it is something not very exciting. If it was something yummy, I'm afraid I'd have no luck. I'm not sure how they'd react to a pill. You've done a great job training Bailey. I need to work on that with K & C.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Oh, I'm so glad all is well. I know what you mean... K & C will drop or leave it only if it is something not very exciting. If it was something yummy, I'm afraid I'd have no luck. I'm not sure how they'd react to a pill. You've done a great job training Bailey. I need to work on that with K & C.[/B]


Ditto for me. I should be working on the training.....


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow it really does sound like you trained your pup well! How did you do it? Did you take him to classes or work out of a book? I am lacking on the training aspect it all...I taught Mia to sit, stay and come but she is struggling with lay down...Any tips?

Ps....I am really glad that he knows that command! Would have been a horrible day!







great job!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

so glad it was all ok!







for Bailey for being so smart and good at listening!


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I wish I could take credit for his early training. He was a rescue from a kill shelter in Miami. We know from the shelter records he was removed from a house for neglect. He was well cared for at one point in his life - he was chipped but not altered?!?! The vet estimates he was about 2 or 3 when we got him 18 months ago. 

We discovered he would do that and we just kept re enforcing it. We play with me putting a treat on my knee when I am sitting cross legged in the floor. It is eye level to him. I tell him Leave it. He will sit and squirm wanting it so badly, but not coming an inch nearer. After a bit, I coo to him and lift it up and hand it to him. I praise, praise, praise him for being such a good boy. 

He knows he will get it eventually, if he just waits! So today I ran and got him a mini treat for waiting!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Whew! What a smart guy!

The way you train them to do it--we're learning it in obedience class--have them on a leash and throw a treat away from you onto the floor and let them run towards it but then stop them just before they reach it and shout LEAVE IT then immediately call them to you by saying their name and COME and when they come to you immediately reward w/ a treat. Repeat 500 times, lol. We need to practice!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Yes, that is a good thing to reinforce with all of us. Ralphie would not touch it at all, now Pacino on the other hand would, have sucked it down and then looked at me with those innocent questioning eyes, "what?"*

*Am still working on that with him.*

*Thanks for the reminder.*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What a smart little guy. I'm glad everything is okay. Sophie never did learn the leave it command, I will have to commit myself to working with her on it.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is very good with the "drop it" command. Luckily we've never had to use it for anything dangerous but I do end up using it about once a week when she'll happen to find a pair of socks. She always gets a treat whenever she hears that command so lately she'll go on a sock hunt, bring them to me, and drop them at my feet. Then I get the "I did it mommy" look and I just have to give her a treat because she's so darn cute.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahh...training. We must do that soon.










The only things Archie & Abbey can do is "sit" and "down" (lay down). They can do these two commands by hand signal alone!







Sometimes I think of the possibilities









You were indeed lucky. I hate to think what would have happened in my house.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank goodness he knew that command and actually listened! That is one of the first commands I taught my two. 

Now- if Wilson finds a dead bird or something he needs me to tell him a time or two- he will actually turn his head away as if "I can't see you so I don't have to listen"







Everything else he will drop the second I say it.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

LONG ago when I got my very first OWN dog, my Father told me about the "rules" a dog MUST learn.

"Stay", "Leave It", "Drop It" and "Come" were all a MUST for every dog. Sit, Lay, Down, Off are all nice but those first four are a must.

We learned our lesson with Sir Micro about 6 months after we had gotten him. "Leave It!" came in real handy one time outside when we were walking in the backyard and a snake showed up. Micro saw it and went trotting over towards it and when I saw it all I saw was SNAKE and "Leave It!" worked great. Turned out it was just a black snake but never know around here.



I AM SO HAPPY, it worked for you too! Go job!
















enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I know the fear of dropping a pill and having one of my dogs or my parrot get it and swallow it. Glad it worked for you.









Tina


----------

